# Perfect Couples sneak preview on 12/20



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

NBC is running a sneak preview of the show Perfect Couples on 12/20 at 10:00 after The Sing-Off. 

Even better, this isn't the pilot. This is episode 9 called Perfect Tens. The regular season starts 1/20 so you may want to hold off setting a season pass unless you don't mind watching things out of order.


----------



## Mike-Mike (Mar 2, 2010)

hey thanks! I saw the preview on Amazon awhile back and it looked pretty good


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

stupid [email protected]#$ episode started a few minutes late and ended a few minutes late. (IIRC I didn't realize it was on and got it in the buffer.)


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

They will rerun it so I wouldn't worry about it and just wait for the pilot.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Well, I think I ended up seeing the vast majority of it (I think I caught the last bit in the buffer, but watched it BEFORE the rest of the show, since it was after the recording stopped)


----------



## kcarl75 (Oct 23, 2002)

Watched the first episode last night. I was not expecting to like it, but I kind of did. 

"The League" on FX is a lot like this show, only much much better.


----------



## Jonathan_S (Oct 23, 2001)

I gave last nights episode a shot. <shrug> It really didn't do anything for me, I'm probably not going to stick around to see if it gets better...


----------

